# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Donia: A Free 17th Century Cartography Brush Set for Fantasy Maps

## KMAlexander

Today I am releasing Donia, my eighth free cartography brush set for Photoshop (and GIMP) based on the engraving of Francesco Donia for a 1686 map of Malta. To be honest, I hadnt planned on releasing a set so soon, but I was inspired. I appreciate Donias approach to settlementstheyre a unique take that would work across a variety of styles. As with all my brushes, these are free to use for personal or commercial work so have at em!

I think youll dig them as much as I do. Let me know what you think. Id love to see what you make with them, and please feel free to share this anywhere appropriate.

*You can read more about the set and download it over on my blog.*

Detailed example:


Some of the symbols:


Donia in use:

----------


## KMAlexander

Minor Version 1.1 Update: Quick change in the description to be more accuratefrom Cartography to Settlement want to make sure people realize this set is primarily focused on cities, towns, towers, churches, castles, etc. If you have v1.0 be aware there is no change to the content.

----------

